# Berufe



## Terrorofdeath (23. April 2006)

Servus

ich wüsste gerne wie ich meine berufe in meine visitenkarte einfügen kann

mfg terrorofdeath


----------



## B3N (24. April 2006)

Wenn du in der Konfiguration von BLASC unter Ansichtsoptionen mindestens die Fertigkeiten auswählst, erscheinen auch die Handwerksfähigkeiten in deiner Visitenkarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorofdeath (24. April 2006)

thx


----------



## Terrorofdeath (24. April 2006)

jetzt hab ich trotzdem immernoch das problem das ich meine berufe nicht auf die karte bekomme


----------



## B3N (25. April 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben das komplette System zur Erstellung von Visitenkarten geändert, kannst du mir sagen um welchen Charakter auf welchem Server es sich handelt, dann schau ich mir das mal an.


----------



## Terrorofdeath (25. April 2006)

der char heißt:

Azami und ist auf dem server frostmourne


----------



## Crowley (25. April 2006)

Ich hab grad nochmal geschaut und es scheint alles zu gehen. Im Zweifelsfall mit Strg-F5 die Grafiken nochmal neu laden.


----------



## Terrorofdeath (27. April 2006)

thx jetzt funktioniert es


----------



## Hylenera (7. Mai 2006)

Ich bräuchte auch Hilfe!!

Habe unter Anzeigeoptionen "Fertigkeiten" ausgewählt. Aber es passiert nichts. Meine Berufe kommen einfach nicht auf die Visitenkarte. Vll kann mir ja jmd helfen.

Char: Hylenera Realm: Die silberne Hand

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Gruß


----------



## Hylenera (7. Mai 2006)

Huhu, also zur Hälfte klappt es jetzt. Aber die Berufe stehen nicht auf jedem Motiv. Woran kann das liegen? Egal wie oft ich die Grafik neu lade, bei bestimmten Visitenkarten fehlt der Beruf einfach. Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

